# TS 9.5 Bench bug?



## kostassfirakis (Jun 30, 2022)

My cpu used to sit on 3.09ghz no matter what (with speedstep off + speedshift off). I tried to do a Random MHz benchmark via throttlestop and but I pressed cancel because I wanted to check somethng else first. After hitting cancel the cpu stayed at 0.90ghz idle and it got pretty variable with every task as if I had speedshift on. I double checked if it was on but it wasn't so I tried to turn it on + off again with no result I even exitted and relaunched throttlestop but no luck. I want my cpu to run stable at 3.09ghz top frequency.

EDIT: A simple reboot fixed the issue for me!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2022)

kostassfirakis said:


> speed shift off


Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot your computer. 

Run ThrottleStop. Do you see SST in green? That means Speed Shift has already been enabled by the BIOS. You cannot use ThrottleStop to disable Speed Shift if the BIOS has enabled it.  






If the TS Bench Random MHz option has a bug then I will try to fix that in the next release. Do not use that option until it is fixed.


----------



## kostassfirakis (Jun 30, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot your computer.
> 
> Run ThrottleStop. Do you see SST in green? That means Speed Shift has already been enabled by the BIOS. You cannot use ThrottleStop to disable Speed Shift if the BIOS has enabled it.
> 
> ...


I think I never had SST before I use throttlestop because I never saw that low frequencies on task manager. But I will give it a try anyways. If it is green and is enabled in bios and my cpu sits at 3.09ghz (max), then what's going on?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2022)

I have Speed Shift enabled and my CPU runs at full speed when it is lightly loaded. You do not have to turn Speed Shift or SpeedStep off. The Speed Shift EPP value controls the CPU speed.

Set EPP to 0 for maximum speed and set it to 84 to let the CPU slow down when lightly loaded.





When you are not using ThrottleStop to control Speed Shift, the Windows power plan will set the EPP variable. It uses 0 for the High Performance power plan and usually 84 for the Balanced power plan.


----------



## kostassfirakis (Jun 30, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot your computer.
> 
> Run ThrottleStop. Do you see SST in green? That means Speed Shift has already been enabled by the BIOS. You cannot use ThrottleStop to disable Speed Shift if the BIOS has enabled it.
> 
> ...


It seems green so speedshift is on by default in bios 



Spoiler










Disable Turbo was on by default so I disabled it and took a second screenshot. Also I just got the windows defender resource draw and cpu was 100%.

Anyways even without TS my cpu would never go under 2.5ghz while on AC and always stays 3.1ghz when not exceeding the power limit. So I don't know if that behavior is normal after TS Bench.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2022)

kostassfirakis said:


> Disable Turbo was on by default


That should never happen. Intel Turbo Boost is a feature of your CPU. It should always be enabled. 

When there is a load on your CPU, it can use the 31 multiplier. That is the maximum. Your screenshot looks normal. Intel CPUs should not be slowing down if they have a task they are working on. Reduce the number of background processes and use the Windows Balanced power plan if you want your CPU to slow down when it is lightly loaded.


----------



## kostassfirakis (Jun 30, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> That should never happen. Intel Turbo Boost is a feature of your CPU. It should always be enabled.


I just moved the config to another location and rebooted (I have set ts to launch on login with admin rights via task scheduler).


unclewebb said:


> When there is a load on your CPU, it can use the 31 multiplier. That is the maximum. Your screenshot looks normal. Intel CPUs should not be slowing down if they have a task they are working on. Reduce the number of background processes and use the Windows Balanced power plan if you want your CPU to slow down when it is lightly loaded.


I want my cpu to always stay at high clocks because of some unoptimized programs/games which do not seem to perform at peak if the clock isn't on max.
(set multiplayer doesn't work on my cpu)
I hope there isn't something wrong with my system.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2022)

Set Multiplier is only available when Speed Shift is not enabled. You have shown that Speed Shift is enabled so in the TPL window, check the Speed Shift box. On the main screen, check the Speed Shift EPP box and set that to a value of 0. Yes you can edit the EPP value by simply clicking on the number beside this setting. This is how you tell any modern Intel CPU to use maximum speed. 

SpeedStep enabled or disabled does not matter because SpeedStep is no longer used when Speed Shift is enabled. 



kostassfirakis said:


> I hope there isn't something wrong with my system.


The only thing wrong with your system is you have too much stuff running in the background. Your computer is not a fast computer so you need to keep the background tasks to a minimum so they do not interfere with your computer's overall performance. 

Most of my cores and threads are idle when my computer is idle. 
The CPU averages less than 0.1% in the C0 state processing background tasks. 





Open the Task Manager, go to the Details tab and see what is running on your computer in the background. Learn how to make your computer more efficient.

I found the bug in the TS Bench Random MHz feature. You need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window first before using Random MHz. If you do not do this, the CPU can end up stuck at any random speed when you exit the TS Bench test. I will get that fixed this weekend. 

Thanks for reporting this. I hate bugs.


----------



## solarmystic (Jul 1, 2022)

Hey there, this is unrelated to the main OP's post, but how do you get ThrottleStop to expand the FID box to cover all threads at once instead of having to scroll down? Thanks in advance unclewebb!

EDIT:- I just figured it out, doubleclicking on the box does it.

Default FID Box:-




Full sized FID Box (after doubleclicking):-


----------



## kostassfirakis (Aug 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I found the bug in the TS Bench Random MHz feature. You need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window first before using Random MHz. If you do not do this, the CPU can end up stuck at any random speed when you exit the TS Bench test. I will get that fixed this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for reporting this. I hate bugs.


Hello! Is the issue fixed? I tried to find the latest version but the date is lower than the date of this thread.


Spoiler


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 7, 2022)

Bug has been fixed. No time to release the updated version.


----------

